# Chain Gang's Silver



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

Ok, I'm confused. I have this dog in my ped and thru the apbt online peds there's a problem.

I have my ADBA papers and my UKC papers that give this dogs sire & dam as Vasquez's White boots and Vasquez' Red Reba.
The online peds have 3 dogs of the same name 'PR' chain gang's silver, one of the 3 lists Tony's Showtime as the dam?! suspicious? hung papers or incorrect online ped?
Anyone w/chaingang's silver in the ped could you verify this?


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

Usually in hung papers the sire is the one in question. maybe 2 dog's bred with the same name? highly unlikely?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I would get in touch with Chain Gang and ask them. It's more likely that the online pedigree is the one that's wrong -- since it's all user-entered, and people do screw up sometimes -- but you never know.


----------



## junbug (Oct 5, 2008)

*Peds "Chain Gangs Silver"*

My friend, its an error or someones up to some monkey biz. :hammer:


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

junbug said:


> My friend, its an error or someones up to some monkey biz. :hammer:


I'm hoping an error but you never know. chain gang seems like a fairly reputable breeder but again :hammer:


----------

